# DirecTV2Mac



## ajiuO (Jun 17, 2006)

Is this something that will begin testing any time soon??


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The Magic 8 Ball says:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> The Magic 8 Ball says:


Your 8 Ball looks to be a bit too optimistic [IMO]


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

ajiuO said:


> Is this something that will begin testing any time soon??


This comes up every so often and the answer has always been no.

I doubt the answer will be different this time either. Maybe someday.

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would be very, very, very surprised to ever see that product.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

While Apple is doing great with its non-PC products (iPhone, iPad, iPod), they continue to be a minor player in the PC market.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Apple's market share is a bit over 10%... so while small, it's a little better than that chart represents.

DIRECTV2Mac would be very cool... but I also don't see it happening unless DIRECTV is able to develop a Adobe Air type program like they did for Supercast (which does work on Mac BTW).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

DirecTV didn't develop DirecTV2PC at all; CyberLink was the developer.


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

In hindsight wasn't DirecTV2PC a stepping stone to MRV. DirecTV used it develop the HR2x platform to serve to a remote location. I wouldn't be surprised to see support for DirecTV2PC end.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

No


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Apple's market share is a bit over 10%... so while small, it's a little better than that chart represents.
> 
> DIRECTV2Mac would be very cool... but I also don't see it happening unless DIRECTV is able to develop a Adobe Air type program like they did for Supercast (which does work on Mac BTW).


believe it is 10 percent when you add in all the other products, Iphoone. Ipad, Itouch, etc


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Mac OS may have close to 10% market-share *in the US market*, but they don't do as well worldwide. As I said earlier, Apple really hasn't made a lot of gains in the PC market. All of their growth has been in their MP3, phone, and iPad segments, where they've done amazingly well, but also where their closed architecture is less of a restriction than on a PC.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

if you really want to do it on your Mac wouldn't it be possible to just install windows using boot camp and just use directv2pc?


----------



## Sparky Scott (Dec 7, 2008)

If I heard right, Apple has surpassed pc as a top 100 company. That is surprising since the low market share.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

amorse2183 said:


> if you really want to do it on your Mac wouldn't it be possible to just install windows using boot camp and just use directv2pc?


This is correct. I can't speak for others, but I don't want Windows on my Mac.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Sparky Scott said:


> If I heard right, *Apple has surpassed pc as a top 100 company*. That is surprising since the low market share.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Sparky Scott said:


> If I heard right, Apple has surpassed pc as a top 100 company. That is surprising since the low market share.


What you heard was that Apple is currently valued higher than Microsoft, but that has almost nothing to do with Apple's personal computers. Apple's money largely comes from their other products.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

Buy a slingbox. It will work better and works remotely....


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Any chance anyone has taken this idea out of the freezer yet and got anything for a Mac yet?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

woj027 said:


> Any chance anyone has taken this idea out of the freezer yet and got anything for a Mac yet?


We haven't heard anything and I doubt we will.

With Nomad coming in the near future, I don't see much reason to develope this for the Mac (Nomad Link).

Mike


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> DirecTV didn't develop DirecTV2PC at all; CyberLink was the developer.


I think this is the biggest barrier.

Taking a quick look at the products they offer and I didn't see a single mac compatible product.

http://www.cyberlink.com/products/powerdvd/powerdvd-system-requirements_en_US.html


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

evan_s said:


> I think this is the biggest barrier.
> 
> Taking a quick look at the products they offer and I didn't see a single mac compatible product.
> 
> http://www.cyberlink.com/products/powerdvd/powerdvd-system-requirements_en_US.html


They do infact make products for Macs such as CyberLink's Complete DVD Burning and Creativity Suite for the Mac; however I'm in agreement with all the statements that you'll probably never see it for Mac in terms of DirecTV apps such as DirecTV2PC.

Simply not enough interest/users....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

woj027 said:


> Any chance anyone has taken this idea out of the freezer yet and got anything for a Mac yet?


I'm 99.9999999% certain that we will never ever see a DIRECTV2Mac product.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

OK, I was just curious, we just switched from PC's to Mac's at our house and I had DirecTV2PC before and was hoping there would be something for the Mac. I'm definitely not going to spend $200-300 for Win 7 to run bootcamp or parallels. 

I already deal with most PC games not being available on a Mac Platform.

I've read some of the Nomad page and it seems like it might be a good solution, but since there really isn't much out there besides speculation and "soon" I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

woj027 said:


> OK, I was just curious, we just switched from PC's to Mac's at our house and I had DirecTV2PC before and was hoping there would be something for the Mac. I'm definitely not going to spend $200-300 for Win 7 to run bootcamp or parallels.
> 
> I already deal with most PC games not being available on a Mac Platform.
> 
> I've read some of the Nomad page and it seems like it might be a good solution, but since there really isn't much out there besides speculation and "soon" I'll have to wait and see.


If you want IP control, that's available from one of our users, Waltz49, who has made a *neat browser based app that works a treat.*:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I expect us to see some sort of streaming app for the ipad.... maybe integrated into a nomad, and using a web interface, so its not really a mac or pc setup, but a web one... Thats the only way I ever see people being able to stream directv to a mac...


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

amorse2183 said:


> if you really want to do it on your Mac wouldn't it be possible to just install windows using boot camp and just use directv2pc?


We have 3 Macs in the house and one of them runs Windows using Bootcamp. DTV2PC works flawlessly on this machine. In fact Windows runs better on this iMac then it does on my mothers Dell.


----------



## ajiuO (Jun 17, 2006)

Latest reports show that mac sales are growing by about 20% while pc sale have shrunk by 1%.... any change on this yet?

Also the shift from desktops to laptops and tablets seems to be moving in apples favor... If not a directv2mac how about a directv2iOS?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Not happening .. Search for the term "NOMAD" on the forum .. That is the likely successor to anything DIRECT2xxx.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ajiuO said:


> Latest reports show that mac sales are growing by about 20% while pc sale have shrunk by 1%.... any change on this yet?


24% more of relatively little is still relatively little. OS X represents about 15% of the Worldwide computer market share according to numbers released in March 2011. 15% of the market that is wired for sharing DIRECTV content is vanishingly small.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

harsh said:


> 24% more of relatively little is still relatively little. OS X represents about 15% of the Worldwide computer market share according to numbers released in March 2011. 15% of the market that is wired for sharing DIRECTV content is vanishingly small.


First, we're talking US, and second, there'd be a much higher percentage of Mac users among the group that's leading, bleeding or cutting edge.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Guys, I hate to be a downer but there is only (at best) a 1% chance of this. No one is even working on it. Nomad is the future.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> First, we're talking US, and second, there'd be a much higher percentage of Mac users among the group that's leading, bleeding or cutting edge.


Actually, the US penetration is a little over 15%. I misquoted the World penetration which is actually less than 14%. The top of the pile is Switzerland at almost 18% but the concentration of US users biases everything. Luxembourg ranks #2 at 15.79%

http://osxdaily.com/2011/03/18/mac-...world-usa-15-canada-14-australia-14-and-more/

Spending money wise, the Mac community may bleed the deepest green ($140 for a clear QAM tuner and software?!?!), but they have orders of magnitude of units to go before they catch up with the Linux or Windows communities when it comes to computer-based media centers.

It all comes down to raw numbers of DIRECTV customers that meet all the requirements for such a product and those numbers probably aren't very enticing given the amount of effort required. Remember that DIRECTV2PC was developed largely as a test mule for WHDS so it has probably run its course in terms of substantial new development.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Now I am wondering what the percentage of Mac and PC users are on this board, especially among the actives and CE'ers. Yes, I know how one could do a sampling, but I'm not yet that curious...


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Has there been any indication of what devices will support Nomad?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> Now I am wondering what the percentage of Mac and PC users are on this board, especially among the actives and CE'ers. Yes, I know how one could do a sampling, but I'm not yet that curious...


You might ask if vBulletin keeps such statistics. Going that route might avoid a protracted discussion thread.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bobnielsen said:


> Has there been any indication of what devices will support Nomad?


That would be a question for the NOMAD thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184939


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Regardless of market share, let me say again, do not hold your breath waiting for a Mac implementation of DIRECTV2PC. Seriously.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

woj027 said:


> OK, I was just curious, we just switched from PC's to Mac's at our house and I had DirecTV2PC before and was hoping there would be something for the Mac. I'm definitely not going to spend $200-300 for Win 7 to run bootcamp or parallels.
> 
> I already deal with most PC games not being available on a Mac Platform.
> 
> I've read some of the Nomad page and it seems like it might be a good solution, but since there really isn't much out there besides speculation and "soon" I'll have to wait and see.


 Boot Camp and Parallels will not work, I tired with many issues.

For Directv to ignore the Mac market which s growing daily and should reach a 30%+ market share within a few years is just pointless.

More reason why I am thinking about leaving DIRECTV. Watching programs on my mac within my house or my iPad and iPhone is something I want, without sling box.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think it's a matter of ignoring the Mac market. It's a matter of putting resources toward mobile viewing instead of desktop computer based viewing. I agree with DIRECTV that there's a lot more benefit to having a device that lets you take your programming with you. If you look forward to viewing DIRECTV content on your iOS device, you'll probably be pleased with the future.

I think that you could probably start a whole thread (as many have before) as to whether Mac OS has a future at all. Personally I think that Lion will be the last major Mac OS revision, and in fact that Snow Leopard will be the last Mac OS for business. Moving forward I expect all Apple products to be mobile with the exception of dedicated hardware to run Pro Tools or Final Cut, which will be sold at an inflated price.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't think it's a matter of ignoring the Mac market.


I'd say "if anything" it would be Cyberlink who ignores the Mac market.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Realistically, they could be paid to write DIRECTV2Mac... but I agree with DIRECTV's stance: that isn't a good use of resources, compared to writing an iOS mobile client. Does it have to be one or the other? No. But realistically, you have to make decisions in business and those decisions always take into account the cost/benefit equation.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Realistically, they could be paid to write DIRECTV2Mac...


Other than "realistically" being used, I agree.
I don't think it's realistic to pay/hire someone who isn't skilled in the area.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I personally think DirecTV2PC will be dead soon, no chance that they will bother with a DirecTV2MAC version. Between NOMAD, and DirecTVs streaming service that they keep talking about I don't think there will be a need for either of them.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I personally think DirecTV2PC will be dead soon...


I think "soon" has come and passed.
The app first showed up 4 years ago.
Since Sep '09, there has been only one update [11/'10] for a compatibility issue with the new version of IE.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, I mean as in DirecTV pulling it from their website and taking down all FAQ stuff about it, etc. Posibbly even disabling it's use by people who already have it up and running.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Yeah, I mean as in DirecTV pulling it from their website and taking down all FAQ stuff about it, etc. Posibbly even disabling it's use by people who already have it up and running.


"Old apps never die, they just fade away" :lol:


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "Old apps never die, they just fade away" :lol:


Yup


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't think it's a matter of ignoring the Mac market. It's a matter of putting resources toward mobile viewing instead of desktop computer based viewing. I agree with DIRECTV that there's a lot more benefit to having a device that lets you take your programming with you. If you look forward to viewing DIRECTV content on your iOS device, you'll probably be pleased with the future.
> 
> I think that you could probably start a whole thread (as many have before) as to whether Mac OS has a future at all. Personally I think that Lion will be the last major Mac OS revision, and in fact that Snow Leopard will be the last Mac OS for business. Moving forward I expect all Apple products to be mobile with the exception of dedicated hardware to run Pro Tools or Final Cut, which will be sold at an inflated price.


Ok, I will look forward to viewing on a iOS device and streaming on a computer!! Finally.

I will say your DEAD wrong about the mac OS and Lion. No I do believe that The Mac Desktop OS and iOS will sort of merge in the future to become one seamless app. But its more iOS going to be more like a desktop with powerful mobile processors and not the other way around.

But I agree in the sense that we will have a single OS for hoe and mobile form Apple, Google and MS.


----------

